# Lonely female



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 4 Astatotilapia latifasciata 2M.2F.. 3 are now in my 55g. with lots of other fish (mainly mbuna) and one is a female that I put into a 10g. because she is holding. She was swimming around acting fine (just not eating, naturally) in the 55g. but now that's she's in the 10g. by herself she's staying hid all the time.

Would she feel more comfortable if I added one of the males and the other female for a while? Maybe they would breed there too if there wasn't so many other fish around. If that's not a good idea, what about adding a small yellow lab or a maingano that's also holding? She just seems so lonely in there by herself  .


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Dewdrop said:


> now that's she's in the 10g. by herself she's staying hid all the time.


There is nothing wrong with that. If she feels safe and cozy under a rock, I'd just let her be.

Kevin


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

if she is holding, you did her a favor by letting her be by herself, this way she isnt always being bothered, or defending here brood, she wont eat when she is holding. i have seen some eat while holding but very very little and not very often


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

If I put 2 holding females in a 10 gal, they usually fight. If you put a male and a female, the male may harass her to the point that she spits the eggs.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok then. Thank you all for the responces. I'll just let her be. :thumb:


----------

